# Fragen zu HDMI Allgemein PC zum Monitor?



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

wie ist das eigentlich   ?
kann man einen PC Monitor der einen HDMI Eingang hat
mit dem PC verbinden der einen HDMI  Ausgang hat,
ist denn die Bildqualität genau so gut als wenn man das 
mit DVI machen würde, oder ist die Bildqualität bei HDMI
vom PC zum PC Monitor irgendwie schlechter ?


----------



## yello7676 (10. April 2010)

also die Qualität ist nicht schlecht aber über HDMI läuft auch der Sound was auch nicht schlecht ist


----------



## Einer von Vielen (10. April 2010)

Die Qualität ist gleich, nur das HDMI auch Sound übertragen kann. Wenn du aber externe Lautsprecher hast, nimm lieber die DVI, denn die sind stabiler wegen der Verschraubung.


----------



## Axi (10. April 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur Einer von Vielen anschließen. DVI und HDMI ist was das Bildsignal angeht gleich.
Ledeglich das man über HDMI eben noch ein Tonsignal mitsenden kann.


----------



## akaEmpty (10. April 2010)

die relativ hohen anschaffungskosten für ein gutes hdmi-kabel wären rausgeschmissenes geld, wenn kein ton mitübertragen wird.


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

nur hat einer meiner PCs  keinen 2. VGA/DVI Anschluss sondern dafür einen HDMI daher die Frage ^^
meine Frage wurde ja beantwortet  ok ... 
ob nun ein HDMI Kabel teuer ist oder nicht, 
interessiert mich in den fall nicht .


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (10. April 2010)

dvi ausgang mit hdmi adapter zu hdmi kabel überträgt auch sound


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2010)

logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> dvi ausgang mit hdmi adapter zu hdmi kabel überträgt auch sound


  Aber nur mit einem kompatiblen Adapter! Und bei nvidia muss man noch die Soundkarte intern mit der Graka verbinden. Und es geht auch erst ab der 3xxx Serie (AMD) bzw. 8xxx-Serie (Nvidia)


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (10. April 2010)

thx für die ergänzung .. genauso geht das dann


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> dvi ausgang mit hdmi adapter zu hdmi kabel überträgt auch sound



 du nicht gelesen hast?
der PC hat keinen 2. DVI Ausgang sondern , 1 x einen DVI und  1 x einen HDMI und keinen 2. oder 3.DVI   , mir  das völlig egal was ein HDMI  Kabel kostet .

ich habe mehrere Rechner und natürlich hat mein I7 2 x einen DVI ,
 aber die anderen PCs z.t nicht  und da soll ein 2. Monitor ran.


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2010)

Ich würde einen Monitor ohne interne Lautsprecher immer über DVI anschließen, wobei das eigentlich egal ist. Ein kleiner Nebeneffekt beim HDMI-Kabel ist, das es ganz flach ist und daher gut verlegt werden kann.


----------



## EinarN (15. April 2010)

Im Anhang, BEISPIELBILD.

Im Rechner eine 25 EURO GraKa 

Am VGA ist der Normale Monitor Angeschlossen, am DIVI ist die glotze Angeschlossen mit ein DIVI - HDMI Adapterkabel (eine Seite DIVI, eine seite HDMI)

Schalte ich die glotze auf AV 6 kommt das Signal sofort auf beide zugleich ohne software bastlerei.

Der punkt, wen Ihr euch das Bild Ansieht, auf der Glotze ist die bildquali, bombig besser alls auf den monitor.

Es ist Schärfer und klarer. Das egal welche einstellungen ich am normalen Monitor vornehme. Der riese mit seine 120 cm bild diagonale ist unschlagbar beser.


----------



## amdintel (15. April 2010)

ich habs grade gemacht am TV TFT 
am PC Monitor ist auf ein mal das Bild nur noch zur Hälfte  sichtbar der Rest auf einmal mit Rand

am TV TFT geht der Ton  nicht


----------



## EinarN (15. April 2010)

bei mir geht der ton am TV auch nicht. 
Ist aber unwichtig da der TV eine Miserable tonqualität hat im vergleich mit der anlage. 
Da nehme ich den audio signal und jage es durch den verstärker auf ordentliche boxen. Bei mein TV sind die eingebauten lautsprecher immer auf NULL.

War bei der alten Röhren glotze so und ist bei dieser auch so.


----------



## amdintel (15. April 2010)

bei mir geht jetzt der Ton  und alles andere auch ... 
muss man bei Sound  Systemst. Umstellen 
blöd das nicht beides geht normal Sound und TV man muss sich für eins entscheiden,
der Tom vom TV TFT geht eigentlich noch grade so .. genügt mir .
ich weiß bei den meisten ist der sehr schlecht , aba das ist ok so 
puh  32 Zoll TFT kann man sich echt dran gewöhnen, grade wenn man mit mehreren 
vrom PC hockt so ein großes Display recht praktisch


----------



## EinarN (18. April 2010)

Nicht nur wen man mit mehrere vorden PC sitzt sondern man kann auch auf ein Bürotisch Verzichten.
Unter der vorausezung das man den TV nicht "teilen muss" mit andere familienmitglieder, eine kabelose tastaur u. mouse, PC kann igendwo neben der Glotze stehen und man kann gemütlich von der Couch arbeiten, spielen, was auch immer ohne irgendwelche qualitätseischränkungen zu haben da alles recht groß ist.
Das ist nicht nur Bequemer im vergleich mit ein büro hocker aber spart auch jede menge platz in den vorhandenen wohnraum und auch anschafungskosten.
Bei Bild in Bild systeme, kann man in Großformat den PC haben und in ein anderes "fenster - 25%" eine TV sendung nach wahl.


----------



## amdintel (18. April 2010)

trotzdem ist die Schrift bei meinen normalen VGA Monitor besser  als am TFt TV 
,bei meinem  normalen  VGA ist  die Schrift gestochen scharf   nicht so am TFT über HDMi,
keine Ahnung warum das so ist ?


----------



## EinarN (18. April 2010)

Mit VGA meinst du normale Röhre oder auch Flachman?
Als PC monitor, anschluss über VGA hab ich ein Samsung SyncMaster 2243LNX. die schriften sind OK. Was mich aber dabei Stört, egal welche einstelungen im Farbbereich ich vornehme bzw. contrast, z.B. weiss ist nicht weis. Der Monitor hat eine störende Gelbtönung. Ich weis nicht ob das ein Defekt ist oder sind diese dinger ab werk so aber diese gelbtönung stört mich bei den augen (brillenträger).
Am großen ist Weiss auch Perfekt weiss, Farben sind Schärfer, Kontrast ist besser, scriften auch.
Bei eine 3 Meter entfernung ist das bild so klar wie wen ich am PC Monotor Hocke bei eine entfernung unter 1 meter.


----------

